# titanium heaters



## Snugpuppies (Jun 7, 2014)

I have been looking at getting some titanium heaters. The odd thing I noticed while reading the specifications is that they seem to indicate that high wattage is only good for small volumes. For example, a 300w titanium one is rated for a 90 gallon tank...yet an eheim 300w is rated for significantly more. Any thoughts on the titanium heaters?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I noticed that as well, I put a 200watt Via aqua titanium in my 90 g with a 50g sump and it keeps water @ 79 degrees no problem. I use a 125watt ehiem jager as a just in case backup but I never see it on, I had 2 200 watt Via aqua's in at first until I realized the one I left in there did all the work. Got 1 for sale if your interested.


----------

